# Does anyone use an x-jet?



## Pittsburghpainter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in the process of buying an x-jet for washing my homes before the painting begins. I understand that these are very efficient. My hope is that this process would be a huge time saver. Anyone have and experience? I was told that I could wash a 3000 sq. ft. Home in about an hour using sodium hydroxide(12.5 bleach) and surfactants. The kicker is that it can reach up to 40 ft with the appropriate pressure washer. Wow, NO ladders. $$$$$$

Can anyone help????


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Your supplier may have been a little aggressive giving you that info.

The X-Jet works but it is antiquated at this point. There is no way you can wash a house that size in an hour and do it properly. I have been doing this for ten years and have washed over 3000 houses through the years and I couldn't do it. 

Downstreaming is what most pros use now for low pressure/high efficiency washing. many guys are calling it by their own marketing phrase such as Soft Wash. I call my system SoftTouch. All the same thing though. None of use sodium hydroxide... too potent and not the best cleaner for houses.


----------



## Pittsburghpainter (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for your response. If no sodium hydroxide then what do you prefer to remove all contaminants for painting? I need it to be totally clean.
Thanks, 
Doug


----------

